

Formal announcement of Wikipedia's SOPA/PIPA blackout - dazbradbury
http://wikimediafoundation.org/wiki/Press_releases/English_Wikipedia_to_go_dark

======
plasma
Frustratingly I read that and it doesn't mention what SOAP is or why the site
needed to be blacked out.

It goes on to explain action is needed and that wikipedia is supporting the
blackout, but I've not really learned anything at all :(

It really needs to be more direct without fluff. Put the rest of that stuff
further down the page.

~~~
edge17
let me wikipedia that for you...
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stop_Online_Piracy_Act>

------
trotsky
As of right now 9 out of 30 items on the front page are about SOPA/PIPA. While
I understand people are quite riled up, perhaps voters would be willing to
willing to raise the bar a bit in terms of what qualifies as newsworthy?

